# first rally-o trial today!



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

And Blaze did AMAZING!
we did 2, and he got first place in both. he got a score of (this is CARO scoring BTW)
194 the first one.
189 the second. (lost a huge 5 points fo knocking over a pilone and then a point for me tripping over it and bumping in to him lol. I was laughing to hard at it, that I messed up and lost another point on the next obsticale because i couldnt see straight lol)

He did so well for a first time dog. I was and am so happy with him. he got 3 timbits (plain) from timmys for it all.

















And what are little brothers for...ruining photos lol.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations!! I failed my first Rally class big time!! It seems every time I would talk to my dog (like you are allowed to in Rally) I also popped the collar, which is a big no no!!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Ya I had to reteach myself pretty much how to hold a leash and not pull on his collar. I normally keep a very very short leash. So using a 6 foot leash in class was so hard and plain akward for me. I HATE long leashs. I have tons of one footer and 2 footer leash and 1 6 footer lol.

We finished rally class a few weeks ago. and its been to cold to practice much (i have to practice outside as we really have no room to practice inside the house) So I was worried today that we wouldnt do as well. I was very happily surprised


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great job!!! Blaze is a very pretty boy, and his little brother is cute (and looks like he wants to win a ribbon, too )

(I'm almost dreading competing in novice, because Tag is SO MUCH CLEANER off leash than on. Oh well, once we get past novice hopefully things will go smoothly).


----------

